# Baby Bunnies Finally!!



## BSAR (May 10, 2009)

We finally have live babies!! 

Sage had six babies sometime between 11ish this morning and 2:00 this afternoon! My sister just took some pics so we will have them up soon!

They are sooo tiny! I really hope they all live!! By the way momma and daddy are both REWS so these babies are all REWS!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Pics ASAP!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 10, 2009)

I'm getting the pictures uploaded right as I type this!  

I'll have to get some more clearer ones of the babies seperately, as the ones I took of the smallest and biggest aren't very clear. 
We're waiting till Karlee gets here though, as we don't want to bugSage that often. She's still really skittish of us, so I'm afraidif we bug her to much, that she will reject the kits. I'm hoping not though; butjust to be on the safe side, we're not bugging themmuch. Wouldn'tevenlet my neice and nephew see them, or my brother!

Pics soon!  
Emily

ETA: Picture! (more coming soon!)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2009)

OMG! Little mini rex pinkies! :hearts:


----------



## clevername (May 10, 2009)

yay bring on the pictures! 

They look so cute!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 10, 2009)

Yay! Congrats! REW mini rex are really cool looking.


----------



## fffarmergirl (May 11, 2009)

Awwwww - how adorable!


----------



## irishbunny (May 11, 2009)

Aw congrats! I know you hadn't been having luck around the same time as me, I'm delighted for you both!


----------



## minirexmama (May 11, 2009)

So happy for you after your long wait!


----------



## BSAR (May 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am so happy to be able to pick names and actually be able to name them! 

We will have more pics up soon! 

These are the names I have so far for mine: (i name two, sis names two, karlee names two)

Boy: FosterandGirl: Shiloh.


----------



## FallingStar (May 11, 2009)

Eeep!  
They are adorable!


----------



## FallingStar (May 12, 2009)

Soo, how are the babies doing lately?
Any pics? *hint, hint* Hehe.


----------



## BSAR (May 13, 2009)

Sorry guys! We will have pics later today! I took some yesterday but they weren't good so I'm gonna go out in a bit and take some!

All are still alive and doing good except the two smallest who seem to not be getting food. My sister and I held them up to Sage and let them get some milk yesterday afternoon but I am not sure how much they got because they were sucking at her for a while and their tummies didn't get very fat. So please pray that these little ones will get enough food and live! 

The babies are 3 days old today!


----------



## BSAR (May 13, 2009)

Ok the pics are uploading now.

My sister is going to get some milk replacer and some eyedroppers to have on hand in case we need to feed the smallest ones but I have a question. Do we need to get kitten or puppy milk replacer? Because I am sure we used Kitten replacer for Ray but my sister said to get puppy replacer and I'm sure its kitten milk we need? 

Please hurry she will be back soon I need to know before she buys it!


----------



## BSAR (May 13, 2009)

Ok here are the pictures.




Small baby.




Again.




Normal sized.




Whole litter.




Again.


----------



## irishbunny (May 13, 2009)

Aww they are beautiful, I hope the littlest ones will be ok! ray:


----------



## BSAR (May 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 13, 2009)

They are cute. The one/two look like peanuts. Small ears, big heads and budgy eyes - not good signs.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 13, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> They are cute. The one/two look like peanuts. Small ears, big heads and budgy eyes - not good signs.



:shock:That's not good. They all have budgy eyes though....and the two smallest, their heads aren't that big. The pictures make it look that way, though. And the other babies have small ears too...

I mean, they've survived 3 days and have gotten some milk....wouldn't they have died already if they were peanuts? 


Emily


----------



## FallingStar (May 14, 2009)

Aww, they are cuties 
I really hope the little ones live.  
But, I think that if they were peanuts that they wouldn't of survived this long. And when I saw them in person, they didn't look like peanuts at all.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

Holy they are tiny compared to the others. I believe I read that randy said to use Puppy milk not Kitty. 

From what I've read some Peanuts can survive for weeks.

ETA: I found this "Randy was saying they like the dry puppy formula-- Esbilac Puppy Powder"


----------



## irishbunny (May 14, 2009)

Peanuts can survive for up to 8 weeks and sometimes longer, so the little ones might be but alot of them look too big to be.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 14, 2009)

Longest a peanut has ever lived, from what I have heard, was a year. I got one to 4 weeks, I have a friend who got one to 6 weeks. I have also had people tell me they where truely not peanuts and they can only live 3 days and blah blah I was wrong. However, I know a peanut, at least in person, when I see one. There is a diffrence between a runt and a peanut and they are odvious. Not all peanuts are deformed the same, so to say all peanuts can only live a max of 3 days is a bit wrongly statistical.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 14, 2009)

Eek! Pink, naked wrigglies! How cute! I can't wait until they get their rexy fur in!


----------



## irishbunny (May 14, 2009)

Maybe do a comparison shot, like put a normal sized baby beside a small one and see if any of the breeders can tell.


----------



## Sweetie (May 14, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------



## TinysMom (May 14, 2009)

You can find pictures of peanuts here:

http://www.syracuse-rabbit.com/Netherland_Dwarf.html

http://www.welshrabbitry.com/rabbitfaq.html#peanut


----------



## BSAR (May 14, 2009)

The babies are doing good today. The little ones do sorta look like peanuts but I don't know know if they have cone shaped heads or not. I will try to get a comparison picture.

We have Ebasilic (sp) powder puppy milk and some syringes and everything. When I checked on the smallest ones today it looked like they had gotten a bit of milk. I think they can't get any because they are too small to match against there siblings. 

I hope they aren't peanuts, but this would be the first time or second that we have had peanuts so that isn't too bad actually.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 14, 2009)

From the second group photo the small baby to the right, last baby, you can see very small ears. That with it's size and bulgy eyes make me say peanut. I can not say 100% sure without more clear pictures of it's features but I am pretty sure  Peanuts are very comman in Mini Rex unless you get does without the gene which many people do.

I never really delt with peanuts even though most of my rabbits where around 3 lbs. I just lucked out. Now my other friend seems to get 60% peanuts, she does Mini Rex and Netherland Dwarfs. More so 80% in the Netherlands.

Are you letting her raise these babies in the building? I recall Rae(?) was raised inside.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (May 14, 2009)

They look like peanuts to me too. I just had a bunch of litters born this week and there were a few peanuts in them. They looked like yours. I have had peanuts live for up to 6 weeks and then unfortunately they die.

Roger


----------



## BSAR (May 14, 2009)

No Sage is outside.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 14, 2009)

Well when went out to feed, one of the smallest babies was dead  So I'm guessing they are indeed peanuts. They are about 2 1/2 times smaller than the regular sized babies  I'm sure the other one won't make it for much longer. We will have pictures later. 
Ray was raised in the house yes; these babies are out in the rabbitry. 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (May 15, 2009)

Little Peanut.




Again




Comparison pic.




The wrigglies!


----------



## Platypusstar (May 15, 2009)

aww its soo tiny...who knows maybe he'll be the one that shocks us all...but not to keep hopes up. good luck with him. i cant wait to see them when they're bigger.


----------



## irishbunny (May 15, 2009)

Aww look at the poor little guy, it's so tiny!  Sorry about the other little kit


----------



## BSAR (May 15, 2009)

Thank you. Yeah I hope he does survive. He was alive this morning when we checked on them so. 
I can't believe they are already five days old! It actually to me eels that they are growing up slow. I can't wait till they open their eyes!!


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

Here are some pics from this evening! 

The one tiniest one is still holding on, but doesn't look to good. He has to be getting some food though otherwise he wouldn't be just a tad bigger, nor be growing hair. Should we mix up some Ebasiclic (sp) puppy formula for him?




Waiting for a clean nestbox.




Before going back in the nest box.




Again.




5 days old!




Sooo adorable! They are set to open their eyes next Wednesday! I can't wait!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 16, 2009)

Aww


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 16, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Aww



They are starting togetfuzzy and move around SO much! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 16, 2009)

I cannot wait to see them with their fur and eyes open! They are SO cute! Keep posting pics! you know I love it!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 16, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I cannot wait to see them with their fur and eyes open! They are SO cute! Keep posting pics! you know I love it!



Oh we definitely will keep posting pictures, Pennie!  

I can't wait for their eyes to open either!  

Emily


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 16, 2009)

Once their eyes are open, they can start to do miniature mini-rex shenanigans!


----------



## Saudade (May 16, 2009)

The breeder who I bought my lucy from had a peanut named caramel from the same litter who lived well past the six weeks, he died after about 2-3 months. I wouldn't hold out hope for the peanut to live much longer than that.
I know it sounds cruel but in some cases especially when the peanut is that small it's best to just euthanise the poor thing. (The sooner the better)


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2009)

Sorry about the little one. RIP Baby.


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Ali. 

Saudade I would ethuanize it but I don't have anything to do that and wouldn't know how either. 

Since its early we haven't check on them yet. I'm only awake because I am babysitting. So we will be checking on them in a few hours. 
And of course there will be more pics, will take some this morning and tonight! They are so wriggly its hard to get good pics.


----------



## Saudade (May 16, 2009)

At that age putting them in a freezer kills them quickly and painlessly. They go to sleep before they're in any pain and then pass away quickly.
Dear god it makes me sick to talk about...
I shouldn't of suggested it, but sometimes you have to think of these things... Especially with peanuts, I can't help but get attached to them.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 16, 2009)

How can one say it is painless? They feel pain so you can not tell me if you put a human baby, or even yourself, in a freezer you would not feel pain before you went numb.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (May 16, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> How can one say it is painless? They feel pain so you can not tell me if you put a human baby, or even yourself, in a freezer you would not feel pain before you went numb.


Comparing a human to a rabbit is pointless and irrelevant to say the least. 

Baby rabbits cannot hold heat until they are fluffies, as most of us know, so they rely on the outside temperature and what is in the nest. Therefore, if you put one into a freezer, it will take about 7 seconds for it to go numb and "turn off" and a further 10 or so seconds for it to die. 
You can easily use cervical or spinal dislocation, both of which are quick and painless if done well.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 16, 2009)

"Freezing is not considered humane unless the animal is unconscious first. Extremities hurt really badly when they get really cold, right? So let's not put those baby bunnies in a ziploc baggy in the freezer, out of sight, out of mind. Which happens first, suffocation or freezing? Feet freeze first right?"

I have heard of hitting the baby on the head and then putting it in but never putting it straight in. I know baby bunnies that have layed out on the wire for over 10 minutes in the winter and still be alive. Barely but nevertheless a live. I highly doubt after only 17 seconds the baby dies.

"Comparing a human to a rabbit is pointless and irrelevant to say the least. "

Not when it comes to pain. Animals and humans both feel pain, even Bees feel pain. A baby rabbit would be no diffrent.


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

Well we won't have to do that anyway. The last little baby was dead this morning. So now we have only the four healthy chunky ones.

I took a few pics of them this morning and will have them up soon. And I will take more pics later.


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

Okay here are the pics from this morning. 





Litter of four. 6 days old.




6 days old.

A couple of my sister's and I friends were over when we fed the buns and they were shocked to see such tiny bunnies! And the little boy I am babysitting was wanting to hold them, of course we didnt let him since he's only two.

So I will go take more pics in about 1 hour or so.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the little ones - my former Hollands produced peanuts here and there and sadly, they fade.

But the litter full of wriggly, soft babies is great - I am loving watching them mature!

Denise


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Denise. 
I know I can't believe this guys are already almost a week old! I would usually have one named by now, but its hard when they all look the same! I have several names in mind though, so soon I will be testing them out on a baby.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 16, 2009)

Aww! They have peach-fuzz coming in!


----------



## irishbunny (May 16, 2009)

Aw sorry about the last little guy 
but I guess it is what comes with breeding. The rest are big, strong and healthy looking and are adorable!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 17, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about the two little kits. (I wasn't able to read most of this thread due to time limits (roommate), so I only skimmed through). I'm sorry to hear that those two didn't make it, though. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2009)

Somethings happen for the best. Sorry you had to go through that. It is a sad thing. :hug:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Ali.  

Emily


----------



## BSAR (May 17, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get the other pics from last night uploaded! I was going to once I got to my dads, butI didn't get there until late. So here they are!! The babies at 6 days old!


























Were still at our dads house so there will be 1 week old pics coming later today!


----------



## irishbunny (May 17, 2009)

Aw they look like little piglets!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 17, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Aw they look like little piglets!


Yeah, they do!  

Emily


----------



## BSAR (May 17, 2009)

Ok so we took the babies out for about 15 minutes today and took tons of pics! Around 30 something! But I don't want to overdue the cuteness so I picked 12 of the best ones to put on here!! 

Caution!! EXTREME CUTENESS BELOW



The babies at 1 week old! They already look like their eyes are starting to open! Yaay! Okay, now to the pics!







Still in the nestbox.




3 babies piled up!




Doesn't this make you just want to squish them in all their cuteness?Soo cute!




oh so adorable!




So tiny yet so big!




Cuties.




Sleepin.









The little fatty I want to name Elliot. Right now we call him Tubby.




Only three here, because I couldn't put little Tubby down!




Cute wittle ears!



And last but note least:




Baby bunny butts at 7 days old!

Enjoy!


----------



## Saudade (May 18, 2009)

That's it!
Too cute!
I'm buying a plane ticket now and coming to nap me some bunnies.
*cute explosion*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 18, 2009)

*OH MY GAWD-Ah!!!!* 

You girls are trying to kill me with the baby bunny butts! Look at their little tails!

They're really looking like mini-rex now! SO freakin' cute! Does one have a spot on it's hip?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 18, 2009)

Oh they are so cute. 

Here's a real stupid question. Are the babiesactually born with those long nails? Wouldn't that hurt the Mommie when she is giving birth?

Susan :?


----------



## BSAR (May 18, 2009)

No they aren't born with tails that long.
Bo b: I'm not sure. lol I will look.

Hey I warned you guys didn't I? 
Lol I knew ya'll would love the baby bunny butts!
I'm not sure if there will be pics tonight. We have a 4H meeting tonight and I'm not sure when we'll be back. So ya'll might just have to wait till tomorrow for more cuties!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 18, 2009)

I think the dot is just a shadow... 
And Susan, nope they're much shorter, lol. They just grew with the babies! haha.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 19, 2009)

eeekkk I think I see baby teeth


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> eeekkk I think I see baby teeth



That's just hay, I think. It's a little too long to be teeth! lol. 

Emily


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 19, 2009)

EEK! BABY BUNNY BUTTS! :rofl:


----------



## polly (May 19, 2009)

Congrats on your litter its about time you had some good luck


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 19, 2009)

:yeahthat: Those little tails are KILLER Cute!


----------



## anneq (May 19, 2009)

Oh wow - that should be illegal to be that cute - the little tails! those just did it for me, lol!


----------



## Boz (May 19, 2009)

*OMG Baby Bunny Butts!
:thud:
*


----------



## BSAR (May 19, 2009)

Lol.  No pics tonight. But the little baby I'm naming has its eyes open just a bit!!


----------



## BSAR (May 21, 2009)

Sorry about no pics for a couple days. We've been busy and I didn't feel good enough tonight to get any uploaded. But we did take photos today and will take lots more tomorrow for a pic update!

All of the babies have their eyes open just a bit, and mostly open them while playing outside the cage! None have climbed out of the nestbox yet, but that will change by Friday I'm sure!


----------



## BSAR (May 23, 2009)

Sorry for the long wait guys!! The babies are 12 days today! I can't believe they are going to be 2 weeks on Sunday:shock:. They are starting to come out of the nestbox, haven't figured out how to get back in it yet, but def figured out how to get out. Only two babies have been found out so far. And all babies have their eyes open!!

Prepare for EXTREME cuteness of 10, 11and 12 day old baby pics!!

Ten Days Old:









My little Elliot. (Name may still be changed.)

11 days old:




Elliot was the first baby with his/her eyes open.









Basket babies. They are in a egg collecting basket! They look like little eggs with heads and tails!






12 days old:




All babies have their eyes open!




And they are on the move!














So cute!!




These guys tried sneaking away!




Love em so much!




Group shot!




And another.

And for this pic I used the idea from one of my fav icons on here:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 23, 2009)

Adorable! How do you stand all of that CUTENESS?! :big kiss:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 23, 2009)

Trust me, wabbitmom12, it's difficult to stand it! lol. I say "They're so cute!" about a thousand times everytime I see them!  

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2009)

:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 23, 2009)

I love it when baby animals start to open their eyes. They always look grumpy. I guess you have a couple little mini-disapproving-rexes to make you feel "uncomfortable"!  They're adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (May 23, 2009)

Ohhh Elliot is adorable and I love his/her name!! Just adorable. I actually found myself "awwwwwing" at the screen.


----------



## BSAR (May 24, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Ohhh Elliot is adorable and I love his/her name!! Just adorable. I actually found myself "awwwwwing" at the screen.


Thanks! Do you think Elliot is cute for a girls name also? I think so, thats what I originally was gonna name a girl.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 24, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Thanks! Do you think Elliot is cute for a girls name also? I think so, thats what I originally was gonna name a girl.


Why not? You could always shorten it to "Ellie", if Elliot seems too masculine.


----------



## BSAR (May 24, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Do you think Elliot is cute for a girls name also? I think so, thats what I originally was gonna name a girl.
> ...


Exactly!! My sister and mom just think its too boyish. But I actually think Elliot is more feminine.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 25, 2009)

The baby bunnies are getting SO big! They are really fuzzy now too! No pictures from today yet, but we will get some!  

We took them out when we went out too feed and one of the babies had one eye shut, so I took a warm wash cloth and gently worked it open. It's a little inflamed, so we're waiting for our mom to get back from the feed store with terramycin. We did have a tube of it, but when we sold Artie, that went with him as he got weepy eye quite often. So we'll put a little of that on the babies inflamed eye.

Anyway, that little baby with the eye-problem is doing great just like the others! Eye wasn't slowing him down a bit, and there's no cataract over it. 

When we put the babies back in the cage, I cleaned the nestbox and the cage; let the babies just roam through the cage. Sage was like "Are you SERIOUS!?" lol. She jumped into the nestbox and started munching their hay as they ate hers...and a couple of the kids were nibbling some pellets!  We had to get a new feed bowl for Sage because the other one had too large of sides for the babies to eat out of. 
Already have switched water dish to water bottle, and Sage seems to be drinking TONS more water now that she has a bottle.... Like almost an entire bottle in on day. It's crazy. 

Anyway, when we left the rabbitry, babies were all snuggled up in Sage's pile of hay, and she was eating her pellets. We're taking parsley, frozen water bottles and blackberry leaves out to the bunners in a little bit. 

We've been giving Sage parsley while she nurses the kits...She only gets one leaf, and the others get 2 sprigs (including all the leaves/stems, etc.) So she's getting a small amount. *Is this fine?* She had grass throughout her entire pregnancy too. Of course, we're still not going to give the babies any grass/veg. until their quite older. *I just recall that if the mother had grass/veg. during pregnancy/nursing then the babies could be introduced to those things earlier on?* 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 29, 2009)

Attention!!! 



New pictures of the baby bunnies in our blog 



Check them out!! 


Emily


----------



## Luv-bunniz (May 29, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ohhh Elliot is adorable and I love his/her name!! Just adorable. I actually found myself "awwwwwing" at the screen.
> ...


I think Elliot is fine for a little doe.


----------

